# Indain Lake 2013



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

It is getting to be saugeye time. Cant wait to start trolling again. Last years rookie year was a great one for me (well the second 1/2) So...does anyone have any new lures they are going to try this year. I am going to try some Berkley flicker Shads...mainly because of the huge rebate...spend 40 dollars get 15 buck back..

When should I start trolling? Looking at my schedule looks like early May. I am really looking forward to reading the posts and seeing all the posters from last year.

Maybe I will get Saugmon to fish in MY boat this year!

Speedy


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

I picked up some shallow diving thundersticks bass pro had them on sale. Also added some tattle tale flags to my offshore inlines hope it will help me see more hits from smaller fish. Ran some flicker shads last year got a few saugeyes on them white bass loved them. I found rouges to be very effective last year produced better than bandits and bombers for me. But who knows what they will want this year!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

It won't be long and I'll be getting my rig ready. Not really sure what new lures to get. Brought home 1 eighteen incher from yesterday fishing minnows on the bottom. I checked it's stomach and found a small leach. If it warms a little more I'll change to twistertails and vibes. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a few Rogues...I did not pull them much to say that they worked for me...Once I started getting hits on my bombers i stayed with them all year. Which flicker shad? the one that dive 2-6 or the the one that dives 8-12. I thought maybe I could gt adventurous enough to use the 8-12 at Alum....I am thinking about getting some of the shallower running ones my next trip to Cabelas...


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

The 2-6 you can't beat the price on them. Only ran the fire tiger and perch. I know guy's that use them and shad raps at alum with sucess.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I picked up a few different colors this off season. I bought a batch of chart craw bandit 100's and picked up a few more orange crush.

I got some more molting craw bombers because they were catching eyes in the fall,a creek craw, citrus,and some pearl shad with yellow on them.I'll stick with my bombers and bandits this season.

New equipment,new electronics,large stockpile of cranks,and plenty of vacation time to tear up some eyes!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

saugmon said:


> I picked up a few different colors this off season. I bought a batch of chart craw bandit 100's and picked up a few more orange crush.
> 
> I got some more molting craw bombers because they were catching eyes in the fall,a creek craw, citrus,and some pearl shad with yellow on them.I'll stick with my bombers and bandits this season.
> 
> New equipment,new electronics,large stockpile of cranks,and plenty of vacation time to tear up some eyes!!


Saugmon, I saw in the Cabelas thread you ended up going (and were somewhat unsatisfied ) but did you happen to see their stock of bombers while you were there? My birthday's in the next couple of weeks and my wife has something planned (Among the things I saw on her list was a trip to Cabelas  !!!) So, its looking like i'll be over there. Should I just order them from basspro or is there enough of a selection at the Columbus Cabelas?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

You know what, I just thought about it. I bet I can just get shipping to store for free!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Im also with Saugmon, stocked up on a new arsenal of bandits. Pretty much all craw colors, and anything with orange, red, and yellow. Also got 2 new trolling rigs so I can run 4 line counters instead of 2. I cant wait, Ive been choppin at the bit for about 2 months now. Gonna give Maumee a shot first, then hopefully some big water jiggin, then it'll be Indian time. Good luck to all this year and hopefully get a chance to meet some of you!

Linebacker43


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I think im with you guys on ready to fish the lake. All i need to do is get a load of 4 to 7/0 circle hooks, some wivels, slinker slides and make bout 10lbs of sinkers! 

Its a great feeling being the odd man out!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Northern1 said:


> Saugmon, I saw in the Cabelas thread you ended up going (and were somewhat unsatisfied ) but did you happen to see their stock of bombers while you were there? My birthday's in the next couple of weeks and my wife has something planned (Among the things I saw on her list was a trip to Cabelas  !!!) So, its looking like i'll be over there. Should I just order them from basspro or is there enough of a selection at the Columbus Cabelas?


Ebay! For some odd reason brand new unopened bombers are going for well under $4 each including shipping. Just nailed 2 more charteuse craws for a grand total of $6.99 yesterday. I've paid as little as $3.25 for some. Take note of the shipping and figure a max bid of $4 each and you'll win quite a few auctions. Lots of them listed for high dollars,so watch those shipping fees. Cheapest on the net I can find is landbigfish.com and they're $4.99 each. Here's some that'll go cheap and great colors to boot:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251246169060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Five-Bomber...668?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b9e0e5bc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Three-Bombe...126?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0aa86dde


I believe bps and cabelas wanted well over $5 each and still didn't have much selection in the 04's. The bandits were closer to $6 but looked like a decent selection for both stores..


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

saugmon said:


> Ebay! For some odd reason brand new unopened bombers are going for well under $4 each including shipping. Just nailed 2 more charteuse craws for a grand total of $6.99 yesterday. I've paid as little as $3.25 for some. Take note of the shipping and figure a max bid of $4 each and you'll win quite a few auctions. Lots of them listed for high dollars,so watch those shipping fees. Cheapest on the net I can find is landbigfish.com and they're $4.99 each. Here's some that'll go cheap and great colors to boot:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251246169060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ...


Thanks! I went yesterday. They had literally 1 row of bomber 04s- a couple of foxy shads, a tennessee shad, and thats it. They had a weak selection of square a's as well, which I have yet to catch a saugeye on. 

I'll have to do some recon on ebay. Thanks for the links!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey fella's, we all going to try and get together for a fishfry this year? We talked about it last season but never got around to it.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

TomC said:


> Hey fella's, we all going to try and get together for a fishfry this year? We talked about it last season but never got around to it.


Sounds like a plan. Lets plan a date early so we can work our schedules around it!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

My schedual stayed the same this year, im off on thurs and fridays and im sure ill be up at the lake on wed eve's after i get off work!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I'm a teacher...so yeah i'll be good this summer  Looking forward to getting in the game earlier like Speedy this year. Our 1/2 seasons last year were a good warmup, now its time to hit them early, middle, and late!


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

saugmon is right , those bomber 100's work real well , fire tiger was hot one last year for us !!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Northern1, you say your a teacher?? Where did you go to college at if you dont mind me asking?? It wasn't ONU was it?


Linebacker43


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

We could do a shore lunch at my place sometime this year. I should be off on Fridays again this summer. 

Getting ready to drop the boat in this weekend. I picked up some shad raps in colors I didn't have. Fish on!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

linebacker43 said:


> Northern1, you say your a teacher?? Where did you go to college at if you dont mind me asking?? It wasn't ONU was it?
> 
> 
> Linebacker43


Yup, ONU class of '09


----------



## Rod62 (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone had their boat on the lake yet?b If so was there any action?


----------

